# Brown signs offer sheet with Utah



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.sltrib.com/sports/ci_2994926 



> *Devin Brown, the San Antonio Spurs' restricted free agent, has signed an offer sheet for a two-year deal from the Jazz, a league source told The Salt Lake Tribune. *
> Earlier this summer, Brown's agent, Darrick Powell, met with the Jazz and said at the time that the meeting went well and that his client was "eager" to play for the Jazz.
> The Spurs have seven days to match Utah's offer, but the Spurs may not feel the need to keep Brown because they were the winner in the Michael Finley popularity contest, *although San Antonio general manager R.C. Buford told the San Antonio Express-News he would not rule out matching an offer from another team.*


I guess we'll wait and see. Of course it would be nice to have Brown back, but I think the Spurs will let him go forward with his career on the Jazz rather than keep him to be a small part of the rotation.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

i really like the way brown played too, i mean he was awsome during hte '04 playoffs and then during the middle of this past regular season.... but i do hope the best for him..... btw he had some awsome dunks too


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wel i know were prob not going to sign him but its sad to see him go. on the good side atleast hes not going to a team like the heat or pistons or suns


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I would love to see him start and play 25-28 minutes for the Jazz. I think he could go for 10 points and 4 boards a game in those minutes.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm glad Devin signed a contract in a very short time after Finley was signed.
Hopefully he is going to shine in Utah and have if not this year a breakout season pretty soon. I also wish him to avoid injuries (specially that back scary injury).


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Any idea how much the deal is worth?


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

its about 2.5 mil for next year with a team option the next year for like 2.65 mil or something like that i believe


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I hope he goes to Utah, Devon Brown is a really good player and should shine in Utah.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Good signing by the Jazz. What are some of your Player Expectations for Devin Brown in Utah? :banana:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i hope him the best and thank him for all of his work, will he play the 2 guard or 3 in utah, and if he plays the 2 will he start? ill be keeping an eye on him durring his career. mybe when finelys deal is up he can come back to SA


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I heard on the local news yesterday that the Spurs were supposed to inform Devin of their decision today on whether or not they were going to match the offer. I haven't seen/heard anything yet, so keep your eyes and ears open.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

CIA Pop...


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Found some update on the web:


Jazz awaiting Spurs decision on Brown

By Linda Hamilton
Deseret Morning News

Utah Jazz senior vice president of basketball operations said Monday evening he has not heard yet if the San Antonio Spurs will match his offer sheet for restricted free-agent guard Devin Brown.

Spurs coach Gregg Popovich had told the San Antonio Express-News on Friday that he planned to discuss the matter with general manager R.C. Buford over the weekend and have a decision by Monday morning, but a public announcement was not made Monday.

*O'Connor said he doubted the Spurs would do anything prior to the deadline — seven days from when they received a copy of the signed offer sheet — because another team might offer a trade over the next few days that would mean the Spurs would want to hold onto Brown*. Or a Spurs player could sustain an injury.

Utah's two-year offer is apparently for $2.5 million this season, a bit more next season, with the second year at the option of the team.

*O'Connor said he's not sure exactly when San Antonio received a copy of the offer sheet but guessed it was last Friday morning*, meaning the Spurs have until this Friday morning to match it. Official NBA transactions list the date as Friday.

If there are no trades or injuries to complicate things, it seems unlikely San Antonio would be able to keep Brown as it has recently signed guards Nick Van Exel and Michael Finley and already has a 13-man roster, the NBA minimum. Also, the Spurs would likely go over the salary cap threshold, so matching on Brown might cost them nearly double the contract in luxury tax, according to the Express-News.

Brown, 26, was born in Ogden but has lived most of his life in San Antonio. He played 67 regular-season games for San Antonio last season, missing the last 15 with a herniated disk, He played limited minutes during the Spurs’ championship playoff run due to the back injury.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Tomorrow is it fellas. We'll find out the fate of Devin Brown, although it seems to be pre-determined.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Pop and Sloan. Brown will finish his career working with 2 of the best coaches ever.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

¹²³ said:


> Pop and Sloan. Brown will finish his career working with 2 of the best coaches ever.



Yep, that's something many players will never experience.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think this is a good situation for Brown and for the Jazz. I hope he competes for the starting job in Utah and at least plays big minutes. He certainly can play and should be a contributer in Utah. Sloan should carry on helping Brown progress in his career.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Boy, was this the most quiet offer sheet ever signed? I had to go through the ESPN News wire to even find this:


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?section=nba&id=2157018




> SALT LAKE CITY -- Devin Brown officially became a member of the Utah Jazz on Friday when the San Antonio Spurs declined to match an offer sheet.
> 
> Brown was in his hometown of San Antonio helping the Salvation Army assist victims of Hurricane Katrina when the move was announced Friday by Jazz president Dennis Haslam.
> 
> ...



Good luck Devin. I know you'll have a lot of support from San Antonio fans.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks devin for all your work any hopefully in two yrs we can have you in a spurs jearsey again.


----------

